# Empyre Elite indoor wood GASIFICATION boiler



## barry488 (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anyone have one of the new Empyre Elite indoor wood GASIFICATION boilers. Any information good or bad?

Thanks Barry


----------



## dogwood (Mar 16, 2010)

I googled their website: http://www.profab.org/home/. Never heard of them before. Not a ton of info on their site.

Mike


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (Mar 16, 2010)

Never heard of them, but that doesn't really mean much. If it were me I'd buy a proven boiler from a company that's been in business for a while. That way you are not the guinea pig and the kinks have been worked out. And when you need parts in 10 years you want them to be available.

Tarm has their annual sale coming up. It's $500 off plus the $1500 tax credit. 

It's a tough business and there have been a bunch of companies that have gone belly up in the last few years.


----------



## webbie (Mar 16, 2010)

It looks like they are buying up some other makers and designs - that Greenwood, for instance!


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 17, 2010)

So is the boiler I see on their web page a GW with a new label?


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry, found the greenwood on a different page.


----------



## sdrobertson (Mar 17, 2010)

This has the usual no real information on the boiler web site. I'd want to really look a one in person and check out the heat exchanger. The bottom chamber looks like it is in one piece with no removable (replaceable) "U" blocks to catch the flames. It is a clean looking boiler on the outside but without any real details I really couldn't comment on it. Diffidently worth looking into it though.


----------



## mark123 (Mar 17, 2010)

It looks like the empyre is made by the same company that makes the greenwood, it is in Manitoba Canada and is called Pro-Fab Industries.
http://www.profab.org/home/


----------



## greg in MN (Mar 17, 2010)

ProFab sold the rights to Greenwood to market the Empyre outdoor stove with the guarantee that Greenwood  would sell a certain number of units per year. When they did not meet quota Empyre started marketing them. This is about the same time Greenwood closed down.  The Empyre dealer told me this when I was looking at them.


----------



## barry488 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the information. From looking at profab's website I think these units are just starting to be sold now.

Thanks Barry


----------



## sdrobertson (Mar 18, 2010)

If you get a chance to look at one, make sure you let us know what you think.


----------



## NCPA Bill (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm far from an expert, but I looked at an Empyre yesterday.  The firebrick / refractory in the secondary burn chamber is in four pieces, looks easy to replace.  The unit looked good overall as well.


----------



## sims2bavarotd@yahoo.com (Dec 12, 2010)

I just bought an Empyre Elite Model 100. It has a nice size fire box, and is made very well. I have not fired it up yet, my house is a new build and not ready yet. I will be making a video tour of the boiler, as there are no good videos online??? The dealer i got it from had a new DVD that showed alot more images and info than the vids online. Here is a link to the instalation manual, I found this by mistake I wanted more info on it and this helped out! I know have the same binder of info so it is the real manual. http://www.djsonline.com/empyreindoormanual.pdf
If you have any questions I would be happy to try and answer them. I will post video soon.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome!

Please post pictures of your Empyre.


----------



## JrCRXHF (Aug 2, 2011)

did you ever get any pictures of the unit. It looks like by now you should have ran it.


----------



## Fi-Q (Jan 6, 2012)

Empyre Elite Owner said:
			
		

> I just bought an Empyre Elite Model 100. It has a nice size fire box, and is made very well. I have not fired it up yet, my house is a new build and not ready yet. I will be making a video tour of the boiler, as there are no good videos online??? The dealer i got it from had a new DVD that showed alot more images and info than the vids online. Here is a link to the instalation manual, I found this by mistake I wanted more info on it and this helped out! I know have the same binder of info so it is the real manual. http://www.djsonline.com/empyreindoormanual.pdf
> If you have any questions I would be happy to try and answer them. I will post video soon.



I am curious, any info, picture, feedback, input on your new boiler ?


----------



## FarmerTan (Jan 7, 2012)

barry488 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have one of the new Empyre Elite indoor wood GASIFICATION boilers. Any information good or bad?
> 
> Thanks Barry



That one was in the running for me, but came in second to the Wood Gun. We had to completely replace our old oil fired boiler, and wanted somehow to keep the heat going in case we went on vacation or something. The Empyre has an electric backup option (I think uses something like 45kw or 75 kw - too much for my 100 amp panel to handle), but they do not have oil backup. The other thing is that the Empyre does not heat DHW, although if you have storage, you can heat it that way. We have a dealer about 20 minutes from here. I found them by sending in a request for info via the ProFab website. It seems a good product, but the WG was a better fit for our needs.


----------



## FarmerTan (Jan 7, 2012)

Note to self. Check the date of the original post before making a fool of myself.


----------



## muleman51 (Jan 7, 2012)

I am also interested in that boiler. I would sure like to get some feedback..


----------



## pelletdude (Jan 7, 2012)

Excellent Boiler - KISS principle. Open system does NOT require storage. Can use for DHW - use a 20 plate or sidearm. Lots of satisfied customers. Those that have complaints usually have it connected improperly. once changes are made it is very good.


----------



## Fi-Q (Jan 7, 2012)

FarmerTan said:
			
		

> Note to self. Check the date of the original post before making a fool of myself.



Yes it'S an older thread, but I ''restarted'' it, maybe the OP would have come back with some feedback. There is not much info on this and I know there is a few dealer here in Quebec, so I was looking for some info.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bumping another one.

Any more feedback on the Empyre? It has recently caught my eye in a more serious way. The intial concern I have is the lower output temps compared to a pressurized unit, then that being lowered a bit more passing the a PE before it hits my system (baseboard) & maybe storage. The electric backup option & claim of not needing storage at all is looking good though.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 26, 2012)

As far as I know, the only boiler that "needs" storage is Garn.

But probably most would operate 'better' with storage.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Specific question:

What size are the supply & return tappings?


----------



## Normande (Mar 26, 2012)

i looked at one resently and they seem simple enough on the inside, no ash box per say you have to scrap all the ashes out int a shallow pan or on the floor, the saleman sayed no matter what i bought storage would definatly increase the effiency of the burn as it keeps the fans running untill it burns out, most of the experienced guys on here seem to agree. still need to see a vigas and tarm up close, wife want me to go pellet boiler for less "work", I think she just wants to keep me free for HER projects


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 27, 2012)

The problem I see with pellets is that you have no control over what the price does. No matter what you get I'd plan for storage even if you add it later. It really don't cost that much in the whole picture.  Many of the boilers out there can be run without storage, but I don't recomend it. Look at page 4 of fine tunning the biomass sticky for what the tubes look like with and without storage. That should be enough to convience you right there.


----------



## Dino57 (Mar 27, 2012)

The lines are 1 inch for both


----------



## Brandonpgm (Nov 19, 2013)

I currently am running an Empyre Elite 200 which has a 1 1/4 in. supply and return.  So far i have a coil in my duct work to supply my house which is 2300 sq/ft  and a side arm heat exchanger on my hot water heater.  So far the unit is great.  I am going to add a 220 gallon storage tank and 4 more radiant zones to feed my garage, breezeway and game room which will add another 2200 sq/ft which will utilize the system to its full capacity.  Profab also designed a heat exchanger for the unit which lines up perfect with the supply and return from the boiler making it really simple to install.  My only complaint is working with 1 in. pex  hahaha.  If you have any questions let me know


----------

